# Egyptian: divided/ sectioned/ section



## londonmasri

Hey all

I am looking for the E.A word for to 'divide' and 'section' whichever is more likely.

E.g. 
_We had to divide the garden into sections._
_We had to section the garden._
_Make the garden into sections_

alf shokr 3al mosharaka


----------



## Andrew___

My attempt is: 

1.  We divide ---> nefaSSel
2.  section/sections ---> 2ism / a2qsaam

Natives are coming...


----------



## djamal 2008

قسمنا البستان الى عدة قطع
اجبرنا إلى تقسيم البستان
جعلنا البيتان عدة قطع


----------



## Andrew___

djamal 2008 said:


> قسمنا البستان الى عدة قطع
> اجبرنا إلى تقسيم البستان
> جعلنا البيتان عدة قطع



As a note, these are all MSA not Egyptian.


----------



## cherine

I suggest:
قسمنا الجنينة أجزاء
assemna'l-geneena agzaa2


Andrew___ said:


> My attempt is:
> 
> 1. We divide ---> nefaSSel
> 2. section/sections ---> 2ism / a2qsaam


The word قسم is one of the few words where we keep the ق . If you say ism it's اسم (name), unless the context is something like قسم البوليس (police station) which we say esm elboliis.
Usually qism/aqsaam doesn't refer to sections in general, but to administrative devisions, like قسم شؤون العاملين (personnel) قسم الترجمة (the translation department)....

As for نفصل which is pronounced nefaSSal, it's means "we sew" and, sometimes, "to design". So, we can't use it here.


----------



## djamal 2008

to sew is  خيط to shape is نفصل أو الفصالة


----------



## xebonyx

cherine said:


> I suggest:
> قسمنا الجنينة أجزاء
> assemna'l-geneena agzaa2
> 
> The word قسم is one of the few words where we keep the ق . If you say ism it's اسم (name), unless the context is something like قسم البوليس (police station) which we say esm elboliis.
> Usually qism/aqsaam doesn't refer to sections in general, but to administrative devisions, like قسم شؤون العاملين (personnel) قسم الترجمة (the translation department)....
> 
> As for نفصل which is pronounced nefaSSal, it's means "we sew" and, sometimes, "to design". So, we can't use it here.




I'm sure I'm transliterating it incorrectly, but do you guys ever use "goza'a" (to part) in some contexts?


----------



## cherine

Which word are you transliterating?


----------



## xebonyx

I guess جزأ  hehe


----------



## cherine

Ok, the verb jazza2a (MSA) gazza2 (Egyptian) means to divide into parts جَزَّأ .


----------



## xebonyx

Right, I was just wanted you to confirm that as another option  ( so its gazza2, not goza'a  )


----------



## londonmasri

Thanks for these Cherine.



cherine said:


> I suggest:
> قسمنا الجنينة أجزاء
> assemna'l-geneena agzaa2


 
Is this correct.

_ana ba2assem_   (roughly: I am dividing/ I am sectioning)
_Ana 2assemt_     (I divided)



cherine said:


> Ok, the verb jazza2a (MSA) gazza2 (Egyptian) means to divide into parts جَزَّأ .


 
Is the present _'Biygazza2'?_

Would the imperative of both these verbs be:

_gazze2! Assem!  _(?)

Many thanks


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> Is this correct.
> 
> _ana ba2assem_ (roughly: I am dividing/ I am sectioning)
> _Ana 2assemt_ (I divided)


Yes 


> Is the present _'Biygazza2'?_


Yes 


> Would the imperative of both these verbs be:
> 
> _gazze2! Assem! _(?)


gazz*a*2 


> Many thanks


You're always welcome. As we say: Ayy khedma أي خدمة


----------



## londonmasri

I was just wondering, if I had a cake for example, and I wanted to say 'share it out between the people', how could this be said?

In this case would you say _gazza2-haalhom or assemhaalhom _or something else?

Mutashakker


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> I was just wondering, if I had a cake for example, and I wanted to say 'share it out between the people', how could this be said?
> 
> In this case would you say _gazza2-haalhom or assemhaalhom _or something else?


I think I'd say: assemha benhom قسِّمها بينهم or 3aleehom عليهم .
I chose the feminine pronoun because a cake is either كيكة (pronounced like "cake" but with a fat7a at the end) or a torta تورتة .


> Mutashakker


el 3affo


----------



## djamal 2008

cherine said:


> I think I'd say: assemha benhom قسِّمها بينهم or 3aleehom عليهم .
> I chose the feminine pronoun because a cake is either كيكة (pronounced like "cake" but with a fat7a at the end) or a torta تورتة .
> 
> el 3affo




In rural Algeria they would say  M'gesmin la'ardh ttraf ttraf  tt=ط.


----------

